# My pigeon... sneezes?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been watching him sneezing or something that looks like that. Is it normal? It's just a couple of sneezes (not constant) and always at night.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Pawbla: Do you hear many other sneezes in your loft at night like maybe more than 3 or 4 from other birds as well? Or is it this bird sneezing just a few times or does it continue for awhile???? c.hert


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have seen (or rather, heard) that with birds I've had inside. Not all, but some of them. I know some of them have a little preen and shake of the feathers when the light goes out, and maybe just get a small feather lodge over the nostrils which 'tickles'. I only get concerned at persistent sneezing and check if there's any discharge or other symptom.

John


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I have just two birds, c.hert, so they're inside my home, not in a loft. I've been just hearing it in him. The other one never sneezes.
I've been seeing it for several nights (not every night though). I shouldn't be worried, then? Could it be possible it's just dust or the moult dust?
They preen and coo at night, mostly the other one coos though. They have a very different coo ^^.
After a few sneezes I checked his nose and it had a watery thing in it. But after a while (and for the rest of the day) he never has anything else in it.

Thanks a lot


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

He could have dust debree or a feather something in his nose--I would keep an eye on this like you are doing but when a bird continues to sneeze this gets concerning but for now just keep a keen watch and listen--what kind of bottom material are you using for your area you have him in to the cage etc etc or whatever you use ???


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Paper (newspaper) on the cage and I have wooden floor. I probably have dusty shelves too (and corners, but they don't like going there haha), but this was when they were already caged.
Thanks


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pigeon sneezing*

Over five years ago, when I had my rescued-as-a-5-8-day-old-baby and hand-raised male pigeon *Pidgiepoo*, he would occasionally have sneezing fits. Usually at night, if I recall. I have posted on him and his sneezing before.

He usually slept on a sofa throw cushion near the bed. He was mostly an indoor bird, spending a few hours outdoors daily. We handled him quite a bit, and I would suspect something relating to us humans which wound up on his feathers. I would take him into the kitchen, wash my hands thoroughly (no soap or detergents or such), get some very hot water, wring out the rag and give him a thorough wipe down, including under the feathers. Took a half-minute or so for the wipe-down. I was back in bed in two or three minutes. Several times I had to repeat the process after a half hour.

The hot water rag wipe-down usually did the trick. This happened maybe ten times or so over the eight-and-a-half months we had him, before he was chased off by crows while my wife was jogging with him ("for clean, fresh air") in the local Cologne _Volksgarten_ park in a snowy January, never to be seen by us again. 

Larry


----------

